
Solid irony here: Sonos called out Spotify for criticizing Apple's closed system - ekovarski
https://www.businessinsider.com/sonos-spotify-apple-closed-system-2020-5
======
jeremiahlee
I was a product manager for the Spotify C SDK. Thousands of smart speakers use
it without problem. Any pain in not using it was a problem Sonos created for
itself.

Sonos not liking the implementation details that were acceptable to oodles of
other smart speaker manufacturers is not an example of Spotify not being open.
Totally agree Spotify could improve the DX, but not a matter of openness.

------
1cvmask
The pot calling the kettle black

